# H:Some Emp, WOC, LOTR, WE W: Bretonnians, $$$ (CAN)



## Trojan65 (Jul 7, 2008)

Title says it all...

Looking for 50-70 Men at Arms
Looking for 18-20 Metal Battle Pilgrams (blister 1, 2, or 3)
The Current model of the Fey Enchantress... either in finecast, or in metal.
Or money.

I've got tons to trade for them.

Warriors of Chaos (most primed and base coated, lightly!)
Storm of Chaos Wizard 
Direct Order Only Mounted Wizard 
Chaos Lord on Daemonic Mount 
Chaos Chariot 
Chaos Giant 
15 Marauder Cav w/ Flails 
4 Chaos Spawn 
8 Mauraders on Food HW/S 
Nurgle Sorc 
7 Plastic Knights

Lord of the Rings 
8 Haldirs Elves with Bows 
7 Elves with Spear/Sheild
9 Haldirs Elves with Swords 
1 Captain and BSB
Haldir Primed, 
Gilgalad, Elrond 
Galadrim Warriors Box 
Lord of the Rings Rule Book Read Once 
2x War of the Ring Rule Book Read Once 

Wood Elves (painted to a high standard)
24 Dryads 
Treeman Converted, 
Drycha 
Treeman 

Empire (all new on sprue, or just put together)
1xSteam Tank 
Engineer on Mech.Steed 
2x Plastic Wizard 
5 Outriders 
Hell/Rocket 
16 Knights 
20xFlaggelents 

Msg me, looking for groups of 20 or more men at arms. and 10 or more battle pilgrams any state of model will be fine, poorly painted, or assembled.

Pictures as always: http://imageshack.us/g/64/wooldelftreeman1r.jpg/

Email me for fastest reply ([email protected])


----------

